# Swat aus dem Netzwerk starten



## bigmanXL (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Zuerst: ich bin totaler Linuxanfänger und ich hab folgendes Problem:
Samba läuft einwandfrei (Freigaben) und lokal kann ich Swat problemlos starten, aber wenn ich es von einem anderen PC im Netzwerk starten will findert er die Seite nicht, egal ob "ip":901 oder "name":901. Was muss ich machen, damit das funktioniert. 
Das BS ist Suse 9.1 bzw. Win XP Pro

mfg
Felix


----------



## Holger_S (30. Dezember 2004)

Spiel mal ein bisschen an deiner Firewall Einstallung im Yast rum! Versuchs einfahc mal damit!


----------



## bigmanXL (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Die Firewall ist aus und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

mfg
Felix


----------



## hulmel (31. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht hört der inetd nicht auf diesem Interface?


----------

